# finally putting together my linux/bsd rig and need advice



## Easy Rhino (Jan 6, 2009)

ive been using linux and bsd variants since 1999 so i am very familiar with the hardware requirements for such a desktop/light server system. so i guess my question is more of a monetary one than a performance one. actually, it is a question of value. i need to get a fairly powerful linux rig (mobo/cpu/ram) for $225. so to be clear that is only the mobo/cpu and ram that i need for that price. sure there is a lot of lee-way with this and ive looked a lot at newegg but i want to know if anyone has any suggestions before i buy it.


----------



## Fox34 (Jan 13, 2009)

what socket type or better yet amd or intel?


----------

